
'Did I Miss Anything?': A Man Emerges from a 75-Day Silent Retreat - pcl
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/02/us/coronavirus-meditation.html
======
kencausey
Previous discussion from a different article on the same subject:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23442087](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23442087)

Correction: at a glance, this does appear to be the same story in a different
publication.

------
lumberingjack
I was in a severe traffic collision in October 2019 spent most of the time in
the hospital until about Apri After one of my right hand surgerys I woke up
and I was in quarantine. Which was completely different than every other
procedure that I had up until then. everyone was talking about some new virus
and new rules to follow. the hospital emptied out the next few weeks nobody
was allowed to congregate I saw maybe three nurses the entire time. My
previous surgery was a manipulation and I was supposed to start physical
therapy immediately after but it shut down the hospital and most services
including PT OT so I had surgery pretty much for no reason I'll have to have
it again.

~~~
me_me_me
This story sounds like beginning of Walking Dead just with different type of
zombies out on streets.

